# Huge bruise or spot?



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I was giving Jack a bath yesterday and notice a huge dark spot on his left side, on his rib cage. It's along his side, nearly covering his entire left side. You can only see it when he's wet. It looks dark purplish - not brown like the spots on his belly. When I press on it gently, he doesn't wince or cry or anything, so I don't think it's painful. And he's acting the same as usual. 

Does anyone know what this can be? The only other people that are with him are his dog walkers and I will die if it turns out to be a bruise from someone trying to hurt him.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

That's normal I just noticed a huge one on Cody's head that he didn't have before. He has them all over his back but the head one is new. I can only see them when he is wet too.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

It sounds like you are saying that this looks like bruising and is not the typical pigmentation spotting...right? 

If so, it could be nothing or it could be something that needs attention right away. I am not trying to alarm you but feel that I cannot let this go without at least giving you more information.

Here are a few SM threads where bruising is discussed. In some cases it was nothing and in some cases it was something that had to be taken care of righ away. In all cases, the pups are OK now!! I hope your little one is OK.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=35045
<span style="font-family:Arial">http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=15743<div align='left'><span style="font-family:Arial"><span style="color:#8000ff">http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=23122</span><div align='left'><div align='left'><span style="color:#8000ff">http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=30470</span><div align='left'><div align='left'></span></span>


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

If the discoloration looks more like bruising than the normal pigmentation.. then i agree that a vet should check it out.....better safe than sorry is always my motto.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

can u take a pic of it. if it is a bruise u need to seek a vet ASAP


----------



## Lily'sMom3 (Sep 16, 2008)

That is so weird that you posted about this! I was just about to ask anyone if they knew what it was. I gave Lily a bath today and noticed a black area on her right back leg. I pushed on it and she didn't act like anything was out of the ordinary. I just went and looked at it again after reading some of the posts and it looks more like her leg is dirty but I know that it's not. So its not like a bruise really but just more like a darker pigment in her skin. I just haven't noticed it so it's something that has popped up. I guess I should run her by the vet and let them take a look at it. Let me know what you think.

Thanks!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Bella has one large spot on the inside of her back leg. Turns out hers is from constant licking that area. It's blue/black and looks like a large bruise.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Just wondering if there is an update on Jack?


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Nov 4 2008, 06:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=663792


> Just wondering if there is an update on Jack?[/B]



Thank you so much for the links to the other posts - I read through all of them very carefully and don't think Jack's are the same types of spots. 

My friend was at my house over the weekend and I told her about the spot. She looked over it closely and thinks it's the same color as the spots on his tummy. So she convinced me that it's not a bruise. It's hard because you can only see it when he's wet. I will try and take a picture of it when I give him a bath on Friday.


----------

